# Overclocking Sony Vaio



## Schizems (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a Sony Vaio PCV-RX651 1.70 GHz Intel Pentium 4 (2) 512MB DDR DIMM 184 PIN Centon 80GB Ultra ATA /100 Geforce FX 5500 The Rest of it is stock including the cpu. i have upgraded the case by adding 3 fans drawing air out and 1 fan pushing in along with the stock fans. i was wondering how much if at all i can overclock my system?


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

What are your temperatures when idle and under load? SpeedFan and ORTHOS from my sig can help.


----------

